# I think there is a dark cloud over me



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry i need to vent...i was served with a lawsuit today for an accident i was in a yr ago. i dont even feel im a part of the injuries this person obtained from the accident. it was three cars..i in the back but the van was first in line stopped and the suv behind them hit them...then i saw them hit and i hit my breaks in my littlle corolla and in the rain slid into the back of the suv. my car had the most damage b/c i went under his bumper. the van claims when i hit suv they felt a second inpact. i wasnt even going fast enough for my air bags to come out. n e ways im being sued, its real aggrevating and im broker than dirt right now. if i have to file bankruptcy i will loose everything. top it off i dislocated my knee today and it hurts like *$#@. 
thanks for letting me vent :smpullhair:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Jaimie! Thats horrible! I am so sorry to hear all that. :grouphug: :grouphug: Wouldn't they just sue your insurance though, as opposed to suing you directly? I would assume that that would be the best way for them and then you don't take a personal financial hit. My thoughts and prayers that all turns out well for you!! rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well right now. You should contact your insurance company. They are the ones who are supposed to fight lawsuits for you over something like this. That's why you have insurance. Good luck.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Jaimie,

Sending you big :grouphug: , lots of rayer: and some special :wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this! I had a similar thing happen to me once. I rear ended someone at a 3 way stop sign after I had already come to a complete stop and was rolling forward. I was going about 3 mph. There was no damage to either car and the driver said she was fine (obviously). I called her several times to make sure everything was OK because I was paranoid and then a few months later I got a letter saying that she was suing me for soft tissue damage. But everything went directly through my insurance company and I never even knew what the final outcome was. Your insurance company is obligated to represent you in these types of situations (at least they are in MA). This is why you have insurance! I wouldn't stress too much about the financial aspect because your insurance company really will handle and pay for all of it up to your policy maximum, which based on the fact that this doesn't sound too severe I would think your policy limit for bodily injury would be sufficient. 

Good luck!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have been in touch with the insurance co...they said the claims max out my coverage. the woman had to have surgery for a pinched nerve she is blaming on the accident. they called me in advanced to let me know i may be served and to contact them asap when i got the citation. well i called but had to leave a msg and im waiting to hear from them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh jaimie, I'm sooo sorry! Your day had already started off bad - I can't even imagine how horrible this was for you. *hugs you*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH, I'm so sorry to hear this. Hang in there!!! :grouphug: 

[attachment=42187:hanginthere.gif]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awww...Jaimie I am so sorry. :grouphug: Did they by chance know you are a vet? Sometimes people hear the word "doctor" and think $$$$! :angry: I hope that isn't the case.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Jaimie, I'm going to start praying something will change, I always thought that's why we pay for insurance, my goodness we pay enough


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry you are having to deal with this. I am sure the insurance company will work it out. If not hire an attorney. You will be ok, it is just aggrevating. Hang in there. :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: hang in there girl, you'll get thru it. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, when something like this happens, they go after ALL involved. Just how it is.

Your insurance company knows how to deal with it. I certainly would not have any contact
with them. They should be in contact with your insurance company, or your attorney.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: So sorry. I was in a wreck many years ago and the day I got out of the hospital I got papers in the mail for a lady suing me and my insurance company. Cause of accident was a truck that forced me off road and I ended up on other side... Truck never stopped and was never found. My insurance company handled. You should be ok. In lawsuits, insurance companies can end up paying more than limits of policy. Will have you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

what a [email protected]$%h that lady.... just stay calm!! i hope everything will be ok!

cupcake send u kisses to help with ur kneee


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone else .... let your insurance handle it. They deal with this stuff all the time.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK think about this... when it rains it pours and Jaimie you know you have been through harder things. We care tons for you and are here to at the very least "listen" but on top of that, I always have VERY positive thoughts for you.

You are an angel to us and always willing to help with any issue you can. You deserve so much better and it will come.

Hope your knee heals swiftly and that you can put your Insurance Company to work for you.

I FEEL awfully about this for you, due to the fact that I have been hit by drunk drivers twice and really can't get much from that... and the damage done to my body and my car being totaled in the first accident .... oh the pain and upset over all that... never will be fixed. SHAME, shame on states that let insurance companies "rob" us and then get away with it when we need them.

Take care!
Melanie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaime concentrate on getting your knee better and let the insurance company take care of the accident. Did you get cited for the accident? Worse case scenerio the SUV's insurance company should take the brunt of the bills and your insurance should be secondary.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Dr. Jamie... I'm so sorry you have this 'cloud' hanging over you.. but as others said, let the insurance company work on it before you get yourself all stressed out. Remember, just because someone sues for "X" amount of dollars... doesn't mean they will be awarded it. Besides,I think they'd have a hard time proving that it was Your car that caused her injury and not her own hitting the vehicle in front of her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ugh--you poor thing. I was in a similar situation once and they sued for personal injury but it got thrown out. I wouldn't worry about it. Try to relax and not worry... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
hang in there. take care of your knee. let your insurance handle it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thank u all for ur support. after all this mess i went online to geico and increased my coverage...now i shouldnt run into this prob. im not sure if they realize im a vet or not. i think at the accident i gave her my card. i know its stupid now. i spoke with a lawyer who is good friends with my boss. he advised i make sure i have more coverage. he said they will appoint me a lawyer but he would be happy to assist in the case if needed. i had pics of my car but i must have deleted them when i sold the car. it has been a yr since the accident and the people looked fine when it happened so i didnt think i needed it. guess that was a mistake. hope someone else has pics. my car was the most damaged and i wasnt even hurt.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree, let the insurance co. handle the suit, it's their job & the reason we buy insurance.This is probably the routine that lawyers go through trying to collect as much money as they can for the client, you know, sue all involved & hope the money comes in. Hope you're knee gets all better soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear what you are going through...it is a shame what people do to scam money from the insurance companies and innocent people. Hang in there. Things will work themselves out.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

anyone know what to do for my knee...i got a brace and i guess i will go to dr tomorrow. hope they dont want an MRI i cant afford that after i had to have one on my head last month. the knee popped out and went right back in. from what i read it can cause damage u cant see.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Jamie, this whole thing depends on how the tickets were written to begin with. What does your ticket say? My daughter has been in three accidents, none of them were her fault and one was very similar to yours. She was in the middle of a car rear ending and she was forced into the first car and the guy that hit my daughter was in the rear. He admitted on the scene that he was at fault and the highway patrolman told my daughter that she had nothing to worry about because it is the way the ticket is written as to whether you can be sued or not. Check your ticket but what I don't understand is why your insurance company cannot tell you immediatley. They have a copy. Did they charge you with anything? If not, I don't see how they can possibly get any money out of you, even though they are sueing. They usually write everyone a ticket but put who is at fault on the ticket that is the responsible party. You may not have anything to worry about at all. They may be sueing you because they have to in order to get the guilty party..........

Yes, before her accidents, I was underinsured but after learning from her accident, I upped my insurance years ago. She was also hit head on by a drunk driver and it totaled her car. She was with her boyfriend and they both walked away from the accident with minor injuries. Her car looked horrible and when I got to the scene of the accident, I was mortified. Then I looked at the patrol car and she was sitting in it calmly talking to the patrolman. The drunk got out of the car and ran from the scene of the accident but they caught him. The patrolman said in all his years, he had never seen anyone so calm after such an accident. I was shaking for hours after seeing the front smashed in and the motor pushed up against the windsheild and the whole front windshield smashed. It was like God just reached down and stopped that motor from entering the drivers seat. Try not to worry because it may turn out to be nothing. Some people sue just so you will settle out of court.

Sorry about your knee.........It may take a while to stop hurting. Bless your heart!!!! I will keep you in my prayers. Love on Paxton tonight and try and remain calm. We are here for you!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh no!  I hope things get better for you real soon girl! :hugging:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

the only thing I can suggest for your knee is rest, ice, compression, and elevation...that seemed to help mine when I hurt it...and some Aleve for the inflammation if you can take Aleve...with the other meds I take I can't take Aleve...so I have to take Tylenol...

hope if is better in the morning...and hope you don't need an MRI...

have you talked to your insurance agent about putting an "umbrella" over all of your insurance policies...it really isn't that expensive..and as "sue crazy" as the world is today...it really is worth it...Don and I have a million dollar umbrella over all of our policies...just in case....if someone gets hurt on our boat...the cars...our house...hopefully we will have enough liability coverage...just something else to think about....sorry....


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Jaimie - :sorry: you're having such a :Bad day: ! Just get your knee taken care of and the rest will sort itself out! :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope everything turns out ok with the insurance/accident issue. You're such an asset to this site. It's kind of sad to hear you down in the dumps. :grouphug: We're here for you. And I hope your knee is ok, or else you'll be booking yourself for a Luxating Patella surgery! You and Paxton can recover together...


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

Bless your heart, sorry to see what you are going through! 
It would be interesting if somebody did some investigation and found out if she had a prior work injury or non working injury ...perhaps have her medical records subpoenaed. .... Buuuut I'm sure your head has been spinning with all these thoughts already. 

My heart aches for your frustration. I prayed you would have a peace and sleep well tonight. Anytime you start to feel the heat of the stress, feel free to email me and I will be very glad to pray for you! (I mean it)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OH, Jaimie, I know you don't need the aggravation of a lawsuit - and like everyone else has said let your insurance company handle it. I was sued once for being in a wreck and it went to court. In Louisiana at that time (may be still today, I'm not sure) there was something I think it was called comparative negligence or something like that. The judged rule in the case that we were both 50% at fault and threw the whole thing out. So my insurance handled my damage and the idiot that sued me had to have his insurance cover his damage. He got the ticket, I didn't get one. So, even if there are three vehicles or more involved the share of whatever judgment is found could wind up being split one, two, or three ways. Most do settle out of court though - my insurance company would not settle my case and wanted to take it to court. 

My son, on the other hand, hit a pedestrian who ran through traffic across a four lane road and right out in front of my son in front of a witness who also happened to be a paramedic and the pedestrian was ticketed for jaywalking (running) sued and the insurance company settled without even talking to me or my son. He had no points go against him and his rates didn't go up either. They just knew it wouldn't go over well in court (vehicle versus pedestrian) and settled to get rid of it with no cost to us at all. The pedestrian had only minor injuries - my son was not going very fast and the cops and witness thought it might have even been a set up type of accident.

Anway, I know you don't want to hear our problems, but I am keeping you in my prayers and hope that your knee doesn't have any permanent damage and that you won't need an MRI.

Hugs.

Linda


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, that is terrible. I hope your knee gets better first and then you can go and kick her butt :angry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jaimie, when it rains, it pours but then the sun comes out. Hang on until the storm passes.
Sending hugs from Bob and Marsha


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh no. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all this Dr. Jaimie. I know how stressful all this is. I'll be keeping you in my prayers. Regarding the car accident, it's amazing what people allege during accidents, so hopefully this'll turn out to be just a "nuisance" type deal.

Years ago I barely bumped a ladys SUV at a stoplight and she alleged that it gave her neck injuries and bent the frame on her vehicle. Both of us were completely stopped. I WAS at fault because I was reading something while I was stopped at the light, and in my peripheral vision saw cars moving in the turning lane beside me and let up on my brake pedal and my car rolled forward to barely hit her. 

Luckily in this case, I knew someone who used to date her and they told me ALL sorts of stuff on this lady. She had been seeing a chiropractor for years prior to the accident for her neck, and she had bent the frame on her SUV when SHE ran into a ditch and over a culvert (sp.) in a previous accident. She tried really hard to get my insurance to pay for stuff that wasn't my fault. All I had to do was to tell my insurance what I found out about this lady and that was the end of that.







Joy


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Oh Jaime sorry to hear about what is happening to you but I wouldn't be in contact with them at all let your insurance and lawyers deal with it. You are such a sweet person you don't need to have that happen to you. I hope your knee improves quickly for you I know how painful that can be. :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Jaime, I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through...My heart goes out to you! I dont know what else to say except that I will keep you in my thoughts and send positive vibes your way!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. Jaimie... i'm sorry to hear all this negative is apart of your life right now... I have been so busy with moving... I wanna be there for u girl too. I hope ur knee is feeling better. I dont know much about injurys.  As for the accident... thats terrible... I will keep u in my prayers girl... hoping things work out and you get through everything as soon as possible. hang in there. :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Jaimie, I hope the sun shines a little bit brighter on you today...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most insurance companies take pictures of the damage when they do their estimate. Ask your insurance company if they have any on file.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie, how are you feeling today? Don't worry about the money part of the lawsuit...I would be willing to bet that no matter what outrageous amount they stated in the complaint, they will settle for policy limits (or even less).


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well they offered them the policy limit and they didnt want it ...thats why the filed the case. 

my knee is not better..have an appointment today so we will see if there is ne thing i need to do


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 15 2008, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650709


> well they offered them the policy limit and they didnt want it ...thats why the filed the case.
> 
> my knee is not better..have an appointment today so we will see if there is ne thing i need to do[/B]


don't get discouraged about the lawsuit...I see lawsuits every day where they just won't settle - and the vast majority of them always do in the long run...or they go to court and sometimes get nothing at all. I'm sure they are going to have an extremely hard time proving all of their damages were because of your bump.

Anyway, keep us posted on your leg. Hope it's nothing too serious. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

When you bought your house, did you file for a homestead:


*Homestead Declaration*
A declared homestead is low cost tool designed to protect a homeowner's equity from creditors. This will protect your equity from certain debts, judgments, bankruptcy, medical debts, liens arising from car accidents, and all other involuntary liens. However, the homestead will not protect you from a mechanics lien, mortgages, government liens, child support, alimony and all other voluntary liens that you have consented to. The homestead is filed only once and will remain effective until you sell your home or file a homestead abandonment. You must currently live in the property that you would like to homestead.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

i'm so sorry you're going through all this, jaimie. i would push your geico agent to have them fully investigate her claims and her background even further if possible. i know you mentioned an attorney would be appointed for you so i hope they can give you some resolution in this matter quickly. hopefully, the case will get thrown out. keeping my fingers crossed everything works itself out for you.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sorry , unfortunately your courts in America love these unecessary lawsuits  I hope everything works out for you :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Jaimie I am so sorry you are having to deal with all this....I hope you feel better soon hun! I cannot believe that lady! A year later! She must have just made the cut off date to file the claim! I thought you had posted pics of the accident....I may be wrong....


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Hugs and please keep us updated. I agree with Jackie - if your insurance appraiser looked at the vehicle when you had the accident, they would have taken photos. When you speak with them find out if they still have them. ((hugs)) stress sucks!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my knee is better today, they put me on a steroid pack. im glad its working. that increases the chances i didnt tear n e thing. im waiting on geico to appoint me a lawyer, and we will go from there. i hope it works out...keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang Jaimie, you _*have*_ had a coupe of bad days! And here I was coming on to vent about my bad day yesterday, but I think I'll just keep quiet now.  I'm glad your knee is doing better and sounds promising that there wasn't a tear. It stuff like this that you/I/us all have to keep telling ourselves that everything is going to be ok and work out fine. You know the old saying, 'what goes around comes around'? Well you do a lot of really good things and help a lot of people and so it will come back to you. We won't talk about the saying 'nice guys finish last', cuz I choose not to believe that one!  

Hugs to you my friend!!! :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I started to pm you today to see how your knee was doing and got busy..........so glad you are feeling better about it!!! Good Luck with the car accident and I hope you get that behind you too!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Jaimie, thanks for the update.

OH and GOOD LUCK with Geico, they are NOT the company they use to be. :mellow: 

Keep those fingers crossed tightly,
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaimie, thanks for the update. I'm glad your knee might not be as bad as you feared. 

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------

